# Pics of new G&H decoys?



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

One word.........Awful.......

Sorry guys, but I have a feeling that except with some of the die hard G&H fans out there, these are going to be an absolutely epic failure.


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

the bluewing teal don't look to bad. But i agree with you on the rest of them. If they only had different heads they might actually look better.


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

Are those their "hot buy" specials? G.H. imo has been the top shelf of blocks for many years. The mallards would wear like iron, 15yrs old and still look great. Have to wait and see the block for myself.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Looks like they tried a re-use strategy for the current bluebill/reds for GE and buffs. Birds probably wont know the difference until it is too late but hunters probably will. 

Soon to be in the Bargain Cave!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

wow....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow those are really bad.

The Bufflehead is shaped like a Canvasback. 

The Goldeneye might pass for a Bluebill or Redhead.

The teal are alright. 

I would rather have a decoy the correct shape for the species painted flat black then a decoy the wrong shape painted the correct field markings.

Didn't they hire a carver to get them a start for the molds?


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

Look at the keels they are not G&H style 
This I think is a sick joke - at least I hope so cause they are CRAP !!!


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

The buffs look like a backwards canada head to me


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

decoy706 said:


> Look at the keels they are not G&H style
> This I think is a sick joke - at least I hope so cause they are CRAP !!!


I hijacked the pics off the Nodak site. It appears one of their staffers posted them so I have to believe they're the real deal. Like I said...


AWFUL.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

them there are darn pretty decoys:yikes:


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

There are probably 20 guys on here that can 'rattle can' better looking decoys!


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Bill Collector Bob said:


> There are probably 20 guys on here that can 'rattle can' better looking decoys!


I'd say more like 75% of the guys, but nice looking diver dekes are WAY overrated. All it takes is a little black and white and you're good to go, so if they were cheap enough...I'd buy em.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I have come to the conclusion that these things are someones sick idea of a joke. 

I just can't see how a company could retool and come up with these as the decoys they are going to sell. These look a lot more like someone's repaints which is what I think they actually are and then being used in the joke.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> I have come to the conclusion that these things are someones sick idea of a joke.
> 
> I just can't see how a company could retool and come up with these as the decoys they are going to sell. These look a lot more like someone's repaints which is what I think they actually are and then being used in the joke.


I've got to agree with you. They look an awful lot like a repaint to me as well.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

The teal especially look like carry lites to me. The G&H website doesn't have pics of these models. I'd be awful sure they were actually G&H decoys, a sponsor of this site, before I went off ripping on them. I couldn't believe they would actually produce those and hope to sell. Especially the buffies- they are hardly recognizable.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Ouch


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

I have to say, if you look close at the teal keels they do say G&H on them. Not saying that someone didnt alter the pic, but it does appear to me its in the mold.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

talk about a APRIL FOOLS JOKE:lol::lol: can you say photo shop, those look like a mr. potatoe head decoys, heads don't match the bodies. if you look at the head of the second whatever it is??? do not pay attention to the color pattern --it looks like a canada goose head:lol:


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, bad news for G&H. 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=330164

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=81907

They are the real deal guys.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

GrizzlyBear said:


> One word.........Awful.......
> 
> Sorry guys, but I have a feeling that except with some of the die hard G&H fans out there, these are going to be an absolutely epic failure.






















Lots of similarities...that's for sure. I'm sure they'll do the job.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Reuse of bodies IMO was one of the problems that Herters had. If I wanted a blue bill painted like a goldeneye, I'd do it myself. If I'm going to pay $100-300 for a dozen decoys because they last, I sure as hell want something I like looking at for the next 20 years.


----------



## BDC (Feb 3, 2010)

Pictures of the Bufflehead and Goldeneye decoys released late last week were a part of a Polish test to solicite response. As I can truely participate in such a test as my last name is Gazalski. Apparently, considering your comments, this is getting a proper response and we thank you.

Please note that we are currently waiting on the molds for the correct head styles of the above mentioned decoys.

Again thanks for keeping us Okie Pollocks straight!! :lol:

Regards
Richard Gazalski
'Duck G'
owner of G&H DECOYS


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

pure, undiluted Yankee opinion. :lol:

Love your dekes, just not these.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Was gonna say, those can't be G&H's because they didn't have that annoying "hook" on the front of the keel that you have to cut off as they come out of the box...:rant:



Unlike everyone else, I'd hunt the decoys pictured here and kill birds. All the hype over realism is misplaced...camoflage patterns and "ultra real" decoy paint is mainly for the guy buying them...




(says the guy with the DSD turkey decoy...:lol


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

KLR said:


> Was gonna say, those can't be G&H's because they didn't have that annoying "hook" on the front of the keel that you have to cut off as they come out of the box...:rant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree 100% KLR. No doubt you could kill birds with them. In today's decoy market however, I just don't think these would make the grade for sales or marketability. Too many decoys out on the market these days for looks to not play an important role in the discussion.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

BDC said:


> Pictures of the Bufflehead and Goldeneye decoys released late last week were a part of a Polish test to solicite response. As I can truely participate in such a test as my last name is Gazalski. Apparently, considering your comments, this is getting a proper response and we thank you.
> 
> Please note that we are currently waiting on the molds for the correct head styles of the above mentioned decoys.
> 
> ...


then i take it i get an A+ do i also get a dozen of each for passing
daniel mark zapolski:lol:


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Polish test? Proper response? I'm am so confused!!! (easily done, I'm just about 100% Dutch) Somebody help me before my head implodes. This was intentional?...why go through all the trouble? Quickly, I can feel the sides of my skull caving in!!!!


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

KLR said:


> Was gonna say, those can't be G&H's because they didn't have that annoying "hook" on the front of the keel that you have to cut off as they come out of the box...:rant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell do you need an expensive decoy for when you can knock them on their ass at 100 yards with your turkey gun? They would need bino's to see the realism when they step into your range.:evil:

Sorry to disappoint, but my season didn't even make it to 4:20 for you KLR. Had to call in for a half day of vacation to lay one out this morning. #4 Steel Experts did the trick.:lol:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Ieatantlers said:


> What the hell do you need an expensive decoy for when you can knock them on their ass at 100 yards with your turkey gun? They would need bino's to see the realism when they step into your range.:evil:
> 
> Sorry to disappoint, but my season didn't even make it to 4:20 for you KLR. Had to call in for a half day of vacation to lay one out this morning. #4 Steel Experts did the trick.:lol:


 
STOP IT!!
I feel naked in the turkey woods without my 870SM, with the t-hole stock, holo-sight and Indian Creek choke pounding out the $4 per shot loads at birds trying to mount my super-ultra-realistic decoy at 5 yds...it's more like hostage rescue than turkey hunting.


And Grizz - I hear you and completely agree. I've been a big fan of the G&H decoys for a long time. The capitalist in me fully understands their desire to go after the buying crowd and update their molds/design & paint scheme's. Unfortunately the capitalist in me realizes that in the plastics market we are in a full on race to the bottom as far as production costs go and my fear is that (by necessity) they will churn out junk and price it as such to compete with the GHG/FA junk plastic deeks so popular now...

Either way, I figure I win. 
If they produce decoys similar in quality to what they have previously -GREAT, I'll buy 'em.

If they produce junk, I'll buy all the "old" decoys as they liquidate them - and be perfectly happy with those.


----------

